# Opening dove season 2013



## Topshot (Feb 1, 2011)

Great start to the season Sunday ended up with 30


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice job! What county?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

looks like ya'll had fun, congrats


----------



## Topshot (Feb 1, 2011)

Madison county near plain city


----------

